# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 3]



## Krory (Jan 17, 2013)

Make your vote.


*MOM* - The Binding of Isaac


*MING XIAO* - Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines


*GRACE GARLAND (LADY)* - Shadow Hearts: From the New World


*UNKNOWN* - Tekken Tag Tournament series


----------



## Naruto (Jan 17, 2013)

Mom.

She better fuckin win


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is gonna be hard


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Unknown gets my vote, she's the only character I know anything about out of those listed.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 18, 2013)

Ming Xiao :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone who sided with Ming Xiao in their Bloodlines run is gotta vote for her.

Which I did.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 18, 2013)

I always remain independent. Still, she's pretty intimidating...and her voice is damn hot.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2013)

Does Unknown even have any semblance of... anything? I thought she was just like Mokujin or something.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

From what I gather she's implied to be an alter ego of Jun Kazama in her most recent iteration. I'm more a Virtua Fighter and Street Fighter player though, so you can take that bit of info with a grin of salt.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2013)

Fair enough.

I think I vaguely remember the theory when the first Tekken Tag came out.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, this was unexpected.


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

C'mon guys, I really don't feel like coming up with a tie-breaker this early.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2013)

A Tekken Tag Tournament villain is tied with other things.

TTT.

You boys be trollin'


----------



## Krory (Jan 19, 2013)

It's because she's naked and covered in goo.

You forget the general populace here.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

For the sake of ending the tie I'm going to bite the bullet and change my vote from Ming Xiao to Mom.

Suck it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

Fun tip: Mom spelled backwards is WoW. Ain't American grand?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Fun tip: Mom spelled backwards is WoW. Ain't American grand?



More like upside down.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> More like upside down.



Don't you dare correct me you non-American fool


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2013)

More like upside down.


----------

